# B Bond Board & Division 23 bindings



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey all,

I have a friend interested in purchasing a board. I probably don't have nearly enough info but thought I ask anyway.

She is looking at a used "B Bond Limited Edition" snowboard with "division 23 bindings". Board is 148 cm. No idea what model Division 23 bindings they are.

Can't find much googling the above. From what little I can tell these are somewhat off-brands.

From what little informaiton I have posted, does anyone know of these brands and have an opinion? Is there a place on the web that would offer any input?

Anyway, thought I'd ask.

Thanks


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It's probably a B by Burton Bond LE... don't know much about it but that was another sub-brand under burton sorta like UnInc


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone else know anything about what little data I posted??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

AK-Man said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a friend interested in purchasing a board. I probably don't have nearly enough info but thought I ask anyway.
> 
> ...


Hey! i have just joined this site to try and get rid of my B Bond limited edition snowbaord. the only thing is im not too sure if my dad will let me but shood be ok its mint condition i hav only used it for a week in france last year and im too big for it now i think? :S any questions then drop them in. 

Thanks


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

div 23 is OLD gear. if the board is around the same age you are prolly looking at AT LEAST a 10 year old set up. i remember division 23 from the early-mid 90s. i wouldnt buy it personally. look for some newer used equipment.


----------

